# Look Twice - sequel to Blaze of Glory



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi all! Well, I finally finished my second book, whew!! What a long haul that was; a year and a half. I don't know if any of you have ever tried to write a sequel but it's not nearly as easy as the first book 

CakeMom, I want to apologize in advance - I know I said the sequel would be more horsey, but it's actually less so. It seems I'm excessively long-winded, so one sequel has turned into two, and the way the storylines split up, this one ended up focusing more on the family drama and less on Tea's riding career. But that'll change in book 3! 'Renaissance Man', coming summer 2013, hopefully .


Cheers!


----------

